# Is there any non-destructable Crate bedding



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

My 9 month old, Cheyenne, loves to rip things up, her stuffed toys, kitchen linoleum, walls, etc. We now bought a different crate for her, since she would get out of the other crates when we are out for a few hours. The problem now is when she is in her crate, as this morning when I had to take my DH for outpatient surgery, she somehow moved the crate across the room with her still in it and totally shredded her new pet bed. There was ripped up foam everywhere. I watch her when we are home and she loves to chew but does anyone know of any almost indestructable dog bedding?

She has ripped up another dog bed when I jsut turned my back for a few minutes. She is exercised and had lots of chew toys around. I put her in her crate with a large kong filled with treats, chew sticks, and an antler bone...she still chewed up her bed and we were gone for about 5 hours.

I'm not sure if it's separation anxiety or she just gets frustrated or plain likes to rip things up! She never cries when I leave and we never make any issue out of leaving or returning. I am home with her most of the time. 
My other GSD never chewed up anything put his toys. Is this just a teenage phase of destructiveness . Any encouraging stories? I hope she grows out of it, in the meantime I have to watch her like a hawk and redirect her all the time.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

They don't get bedding until they have proven they don't chew it up. So 9 month old Beau sleeps on the crate pan.

I have used moving pads (they are blue pads you can get at Lowes, Home Depot) in crates and they seem to work pretty well and are cheap and not as enjoyable to the dogs to chew on as a foam matteress but after an expensive trip tot he evet I would rather not take the choice with a young dog.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

They chew the bed, they lose the bed 

I'm lucky that Woolf doesn't chew his bed. My Lab on the other hand..... geez, she'll go through one in a night. DH kept complaining I was being mean to her about just having a coule of old towels in the crate. She doesn't chew the towels. But ya know, I'll stay mean to keep her safe and avoid huge vet bills


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

The only thing that held up to Gunny was a moving blanet. It took him a while to get it torn up.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

None of mine get beds in the crates unless they are seniors and appreciate a bit of fluffiness. Even then, though, they usually scratch the bedding to a lump in one corner and sleep on the crate pan.


----------



## taerga (Jun 29, 2006)

Our Britta (1 yr old) went thru about 3 beds. They usually last a week or two with no chewing and then BAM it's shredded. So after the last one I decided what y'all have decided. You chew the bed, you get no bed! So now all she has in her crate is an old towel. I feel I've done my part in supplying something soft and she will not chew the towel! Win-win


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

nope, havent found one, no more beds for lexie


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Haha what is it with these dogs, that you can put an old crappy towel and they'll never chew or shred it, but buy a nice fluffy comfy bed and POOF, it's destroyed...?

I don't get it.  I suppose the fluffy stuff is more fun to destroy.

I bought the two boys pretty decent crate liners. They both put holes in them. Not destroyed.. yet. I sprayed Bitter Yuck over the chewed parts and am giving them ONE more chance... after that, they're back to the plastic crate bottom for a couple more months....!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I cut an carpet to fit the bottom of the crate and so far crossing fingers I've never had one chewed up. I tend to use the the soft ones like bath mats with the rubber backing. The advantage to that is it doesn't slide around and then I can just pull it out and toss it in the washer every so often. I toss dirty clothes on top of it so it smells like us then remove the dirty clothes before putting the puppy inside. I also put a kong or something else for puppy to chew on maybe a sheepskin toy in there for a pillow so he doesn't think of chewing on the carpet. That being said crates at my house are strictly for sleeping. They are in our bedroom. Dog goes in when we go to bed, dog gets up when we get up.


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

Ugh, we had issues with boredom in the crate as well. He chewed every type of crate bed we tried. We finally gave up and left him without a bed, just the plastic crate pan. Then he decided he wanted to break apart the plastic pan, to get to the blanket under the crate that kept him from sliding around on the hardwood floor. After going through 3 of those in a matter of 3-4 months, we resorted to buying a metal one. Kind of pricey, but we won't ever have to buy a crate pan again. Then we found that glorious object known as the Kong, which helped tremendously with his boredom in the crate, and we rarely have issues anymore.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I've learned to accept all of my dogs will destroy their beds except a select older few. Only one of which will specifically lay on something soft because she's a pit bull and I think she gets cold. 

I put the kuranda dog beds In the crate, they fit perfectly, and they have a soft flooring but easy to sanitize and nearly impossible to destroy.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

4TheDawgies said:


> I've learned to accept all of my dogs will destroy their beds except a select older few. Only one of which will specifically lay on something soft because she's a pit bull and I think she gets cold.
> 
> I put the kuranda dog beds In the crate, they fit perfectly, and they have a soft flooring but easy to sanitize and nearly impossible to destroy.


Those are really cool beds! I'm really liking the "chewproof" guarantee. Does it take away a lot of headroom to have it raised like that? Is there any way to remove the legs?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Mine don't use bedding in their crates IN THE HOUSE because they eat in their crates and that's about it and have beds all over the place here, BUT I do use rubber horse mats (for stalls) in their crates in the car. They need to be indestructible inside the van because my youngest will sometimes try to dig out if she can see protection going on from where I park. She can dig and such and it won't ruin them.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds like you need an aluminum crate.

Anyway, my girl stopped eating her beds for some reason. I have no idea why. Maybe she decided she didn't like sleeping on solid aluminum.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

chelle said:


> Those are really cool beds! I'm really liking the "chewproof" guarantee. Does it take away a lot of headroom to have it raised like that? Is there any way to remove the legs?


It does take away head room but my dogs don't really stand in the crate anyways and if they're laying down its perfect. The legs are very easy to remove by hand, but then it wouldn't work as a cot and wouldn't be comfortable.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I'll try a moving blanket or a bath mat. I'm almost positive she will try to rip up the bath mat . If they don't work I will leave her with the plain crate and toys. She only chews when we are out so a mat will be okay for regular sleeping.

Do you think it's separation anxiety or just boredom?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

How long are you leaving her in there for without a potty break or exercise? My 8 month old can go from 11 - 5 without a potty break, and is asleep and calm for pretty much the entire duration. 

Maybe try tiring your dog out before putting her in the crate so she is more relaxed and restful inside?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't use bedding in the crate. my dog tore up all of his crate bedding.
oneday i saw him pull all of the bedding out of his crate and then
he went and laid down in the crate. that's when i stopped
putting bedding in the crate.


----------

